# fursuit head with fleece rather than fur,,, how do?



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 16, 2011)

How do I sew fleece to be seamless. I am going for this







I am using a foam head and will be trying a moving jaw. I have no clue how to do this seamless


----------



## Bir (Oct 16, 2011)

It's nice to see a properly proportioned German Shepherd with ribbons.

Sorry I can't answer your fleece question : C


----------



## Fay V (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm not sure it's possible. You could try to make the seams around color changes, but I don't know that cloth of any kind can be seamless. With faux fur the fur usually covers the seams.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 16, 2011)

Sometimes you can get larger parts of the fleece seamless by making a pattern and using a cheap fabric to initially sow parts together. Then use that to make bigger peices so you have less seams. However with fleece it is not possible with mammals at least to go completely seamless. You could of course use fleece only for the snout and then faux fur for the rest...and airbrush the transition between fleece and fur so it seems seamless.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 16, 2011)

I cannot afford the fur sadly, i got some good fleece and I assumed I could do like what art slave does but I feel sorta stuck :/


----------

